# Questions about G-scale



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

1. can track be laid with wooden ties and galvanized rail?
nickel plating and plastic ties looks un-authentic: some rust formation on rail sides looks authentic whereas the railheads look shiny from wheel wear
2. can track be very accurately graded, leveled and joined?
super-elevation? 
3. can locomotives run on rechargeable batteries?
4. how are trains and scenery made truly hardy enough to stand up to foul weather outdoors?
5. what company makes the best-quality scale locomotives and train cars based on American standard gauge rolling stock? which G scale equipment will appease the rivet counters?

much G scale trains and track I see on YouTube looks toy-like or cheesy

6. do G scale trains have DCC and wireless remote operation?
7. could I design my layout so that loco batteries recharge automatically as when the engine parks in a certain place in the yard or in a shed? can the locomotive make contact with charging terminals embedded in the track
how are G scale engines normally recharged?
8. is G-scale rolling stock with working spring suspensions possible? I like scale trains, in any scale, that run as smoothly as possible with as little rolling and pitching motion as possible as well as track and switch points that allow trains to roll as smooth as possible
9. is any practical curve radius possible in G-scale?
practical curves must be not too tight for long wheelbase cars as Pullman heavyweights: I would like curves in G scale to be no tighter than 6 feet diameter would be HO scale keeping the same proportions
10. are Pullman heavyweights and Budd cars available in G-scale?
11. are Baldwin consolidation locos available in G?
12. are classic GM/EMD d/e locomotives available: GP9/GP7, GP38, SD40/SD45/SD40-T-2 tunnel motors, hood units, Amtrak F40PH and F7, A/B car bodies? spartan cabs? low nose? high nose? cab air conditioners? Sinclair antennas?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had G outdoors for about 15 years and I will try to answer as best I can:


jonmyrlebailey said:


> 1. can track be laid with wooden ties and galvanized rail?
> nickel plating and plastic ties looks un-authentic: some rust formation on rail sides looks authentic whereas the railheads look shiny from wheel wear---
> Most people weathered track but some hand-laid was done.
> 2. can track be very accurately graded, leveled and joined?
> ...


Do a Google search for Large Scale Online, My Large Scale or Large Scale Central for better answers than mine.


----------

